
Osmo-FL2k: The $15 DTV transmitter, FM radio hijack and GPS Spoofing device - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/osmo-fl2k-a-15-dtv-transmitter-fm-radio-hijack-and-gps-spoofing-device-68ac08ba7d76
======
colioro
It says it can also do FM, so....how would I play music files over FM with
this? What would keep it from doing AM?

